
Start Now: 6 Reasons Why This Economy Is Good For Startups - kirubakaran
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/7559/Start-Now-6-Reasons-Why-This-Economy-Is-Good-For-Startups.aspx
======
petercooper
He's not the first person to make this point in the last couple of months, but
it bears repeating in case anyone's missing the point.

I think some of the points are poorly timed though:

 _The market is flooded with good people._

I don't think it is. All of the truly good people I know are still gainfully
employed or doing well with their own gigs. The economy hasn't hit _that_ hard
yet to force good people (and I don't mean "good people" in a virtuous way but
a _virtuosic_ way) back into hunting for a job.

Ditto for all the "cheap stuff" the article mentions. Sure, there are some
deals to be had now, but try in six months - it'll be nuts!

What _really_ makes the current time good for startups is _not_ the economy,
but the _fear_ surrounding the economy. Google's clawing back the 20% time - a
serious source of R&D for them - and many companies are reducing their
research, halting the release of new products, etc. Work on that fear. Develop
and research while other people aren't.. and you'll be in a really strong
position by late 2009 or 2010.

~~~
pwim
Maybe the good people aren't yet forced to look for new jobs yet. But cutbacks
like Google's will encourage talented people to seek new opportunities.

~~~
petercooper
I'd agree with that. They'll still be looking around their current salary
bracket (or higher) though. The economy hasn't "bitten" enough yet for you to
get good people at a discounted rate, and it probably won't get to that stage
without some further significant crises.

